# Temo control...



## Mismost (Aug 3, 2016)

Bottled my first temp controlled ferment beer using my little freezer and a InkBird controller. Pretty cool...held at 63 degrees for 3 weeks...cold crashed at 33 degrees for 3 days. First cold crash too...really liked that part...made a nice tight bed of trub that was very easy to work with. So far, it was the clearest beer I have ever bottled. Tasty, smooth, flavorful, even flat and over ice...hey...I had to test it! Will know a lot more in a couple of weeks.

Have a Spotted Cow clone, partial mash (my first) in the cooler now and it already seems very happy in it's carboy (first ferment in a carboy too)...I like that I can see it! Holding 63 degrees on this one too.

When it's done...I am going to do my first wine with temp control....the Eclispe Old World Zin kit.


----------



## Elmer (Aug 7, 2016)

Good stuff!
I only do temp controlled ferment during the winter when my basement is below 60F.
I use a cube cooler and an aquarium heater.

My last 2 batches I have not cold crashed and the clarity has suffered.
I may get back to it!


----------

